# Is it possible to make a Lego wall/hide?



## SlipperyWrasse (Sep 5, 2013)

Could the edges and nobs potentially harm a snake's body?
I know this is a stupid question, but I just have to know


----------



## Shotta (Sep 5, 2013)

the nobby bits would be fine but for the edges you could maybe file the egdes flat


----------



## SlipperyWrasse (Sep 5, 2013)

Neat


----------



## Paintbrushturkey (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you ever managed to (or hear of) seriously injure yourself using a lego brick (stepping on does not count), that should answer your question ...


----------



## Shotta (Sep 5, 2013)

Paintbrushturkey said:


> Have you ever managed to (or hear of) seriously injure yourself using a lego brick (stepping on does not count), that should answer your question ...



lol not really unless you tried to eat them and choked ...


----------



## Barrett (Sep 5, 2013)

I currently have a lego hide for my 9 month old albino Darwin. I used sandpaper to soften the edges.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 5, 2013)

If you were to make a wall out of lego I would probably glue the pieces together and sand the edges just in case!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 5, 2013)

I am in the process of making a Lego wall, but using little kid Lego because my enclosure is fairly huge. I'm siliconing it together and then sealing it once it's finished so that it is easy to clean. Imagine trying to disinfect all those little edges if your herp got mites or decided to pee up the wall


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 5, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I am in the process of making a Lego wall, but using little kid Lego because my enclosure is fairly huge. I'm siliconing it together and then sealing it once it's finished so that it is easy to clean. Imagine trying to disinfect all those little edges if your herp got mites or decided to pee up the wall



Are you doing it in a colour theme or just random? I think it's such a clever idea! Also sealing it sounds like a great idea too! Haha


----------



## Lawra (Sep 5, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Are you doing it in a colour theme or just random? I think it's such a clever idea! Also sealing it sounds like a great idea too! Haha



I started a thread about it a while ago but unfortunately it turned into a massive fight so no longer exists. 

I'm doing random colours  it's looking pretty cool so far.


----------



## PlatniumReptiles (Sep 5, 2013)

Post pictures. Sounds very interesting.

PlatniumReptiles


----------



## Shane73 (Sep 5, 2013)

SlipperyWrasse said:


> Could the edges and nobs potentially harm a snake's body?
> I know this is a stupid question, but I just have to know


I say go for it, so long as you can clean the wall properly, a hide can be removed and cleaned easy peasy.
Barrett and Lawra would love to see some pics.



> I started a thread about it a while ago but unfortunately it turned into a massive fight


The haters need to open there minds and try using there imagination, its called creativity.


----------



## saximus (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm always surprised in threads about Lego when people suggest filing down the edges. Do people also go out into the bush and file down the sharp sticks and rocks?

I've never used a hide made of Lego but I used it as the mould to create a couple out of expanding foam and grout etc. I like the idea of it because you can make any shape and size you want without having to pay lots for it. If you don't intend on re-using the lego or changing it down the track you could even seal it with epoxy or something to stop liquids getting trapped in the cracks between bricks.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Sep 5, 2013)

You do not need to sand the edges. Reptiles have been around for hundreds of thousands of years. Some pieces of Lego are not about to be their downfall.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL! Yes!!!View attachment 296242
View attachment 296242


----------



## Lawra (Sep 5, 2013)

Shane73 said:


> Barrett and Lawra would love to see some pics.



All in good time


----------



## Lawra (Sep 5, 2013)

saximus said:


> I'm always surprised in threads about Lego when people suggest filing down the edges. Do people also go out into the bush and file down the sharp sticks and rocks?
> 
> I've never used a hide made of Lego but I used it as the mould to create a couple out of expanding foam and grout etc. I like the idea of it because you can make any shape and size you want without having to pay lots for it. If you don't intend on re-using the lego or changing it down the track you could even seal it with epoxy or something to stop liquids getting trapped in the cracks between bricks.



Lol yeah I don't know about the sanding either. Unless you're using preloved Lego that has been chewed and may have pointy bits?

The price of normal lego is the reason why I got baby's Lego. I love my pets but no way can I justify that expense. 

Do you have any pics of your hide making process? I'm in the middle of attempting some and expanding foam on Lego sounds a lot easier than what I'm trying to do lol.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 8, 2013)

If I was to make an entire enclosure from it, should I make the bottom/floor with Lego aswell or just use wood or plastic(don't want it falling apart)


----------



## Brad26 (Sep 9, 2013)

what a clever idea, wishi had of thought about this lol. iv just nearly finished on my foam and grout rock wall myself. it got pretty messy however its all cleaned up and grouts harden to start painting. legos are the quick and easy way if you just need something there and then, id prob go for something like a foam and grout hide/wall after though.


----------



## Jacknife (Sep 10, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> If I was to make an entire enclosure from it, should I make the bottom/floor with Lego aswell or just use wood or plastic(don't want it falling apart)



bad idea.

its far too fragile to make anything structural with, even glued.


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 29, 2013)

Badsville said:


> bad idea.
> 
> its far too fragile to make anything structural with, even glued.


Maybe not. lol.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 29, 2013)

As far as the cost of the Lego is concerned, have you been to the Op shops ?? when i was driving the truck for Life Line we used to pick up heaps of Lego and sell it in the shop for $5 for a big cardboard box full, sometimes it came in tubs and after going through it for broken peices and forign objects sold it str8 out the shop door for $5 for the whole lot. As for the strength, did anyone ever see thr Mythbusters episode where they made a car out of Lego and put an actual petrol motor in it and ran it on their test track ?? and that was without any glue or fasteners, i reckon a Lego inclosure would look amazing.  ............................Ron


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll try and post some pics when I'm done. What would be good glue to use? I was thinking just a bit from a hot glue gun one each???


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 30, 2013)

Go to a Plumbing supply place and get a bottle of plastic pipe joining cement, you might have to take a bit of the shine off the lego where it is to be glued with some 240 grade wet and dry sandpaper, just make sure you use the glue outside or in a well ventilated area coz the ether in it can give you a headspin  ......................Ron


----------



## Lawra (Nov 30, 2013)

Join with silicone. Silicone everything!!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 5, 2014)

My snakes have lego hides ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can change with growing snake ^_^

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muzman (Jan 5, 2014)

My Diamond had a lego hide. He went straight in and i didnt see him for about 5 days. The best thing i liked about it was that i could build it tailored to his size.


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 12, 2014)

Badsville said:


> bad idea.
> 
> its far too fragile to make anything structural with, even glued.


They made a Lego house and James from top gear stayed in it


----------

